# Apex Launcher Pro beta



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Just got a notification for a new Apex beta along with the launch of the Pro version beta. You can request a Pro beta license key to unlock the features through Apex settings. Some really cool new features including the ability to add 1x1 widgets to the dock.

What do you guys think? Does this vault Apex to the lead of the ICS launcher battle?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Meh...personally I like Nova and I already paid for it so I'll stick with Nova. Apex seems pretty cool but don't feel as if I'm missing out.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I was actually hoping they wouldn't take the "Pro" route with a paid app. Although, I can't condemn them for it - gotta pay the bills.

I don't think this "rockets" Apex ahead of Nova though, but I already liked Apex more simply due to providing features you would otherwise need to pay for (with Nova).

I paid for Nova Prime, but still use Apex simply due to drawer background transperancy.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Batch adding to folders rocks thx to sense 4 for that definitely puts apex in lead to me


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I was actually hoping they wouldn't take the "Pro" route with a paid app. Although, I can't condemn them for it - gotta pay the bills.
> 
> I don't think this "rockets" Apex ahead of Nova though, but I already liked Apex more simply due to providing features you would otherwise need to pay for (with Nova).
> 
> I paid for Nova Prime, but still use Apex simply due to drawer background transperancy.


Whoa! Wait! Apex drawer can adjust transparency?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Whoa! Wait! Apex drawer can adjust transparency?


Si.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Dang and it has vertical continuous app drawer scrolling. Might use it now lol. I miss my CM7 app drawer!!


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks good. I'll have to try it out.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree wish the paid pro route wasn't where they went


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Dang and it has vertical continuous app drawer scrolling. Might use it now lol. I miss my CM7 app drawer!!


lol I use vertical also. Havent used Nova in a while now. Apex just has a few more handy little features like this.

And as far as the paid version goes...I have no issue with it. Especially since the free version is what we have all been using and that will remain free.


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks great, just not up to paying for yet another launcher since I'm using Nova. The latest beta has the transparency settings too. 














Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

The unread count on phone messaging and Gmail doesn't work so well amybr its because its beta but I have no SMS and keep having icon pop up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Shay D. Life said:


> Looks great, just not up to paying for yet another launcher since I'm using Nova. The latest beta has the transparency settings too.
> View attachment 22484
> View attachment 22485
> 
> ...


Dang I didn't know that!


----------



## headspace10 (Mar 27, 2012)

Still pretty laggy with the app drawer. Some welcome new features though. Not enough to sway me from Nova.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

headspace10 said:


> Still pretty laggy with the app drawer. Some welcome new features though. Not enough to sway me from Nova.


Yeah I downloaded and tried it and the drawer is for sure giving a noticeable lag.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a feeling that these 2 are going to be like launcher pro/adw of the past. Where if there's a feature you like in one of them there's a 90% chance it will be in the other shortly.

I've also already paid for nova prime so I'll most likely stick with it. Though I would love a vertical app drawer scroll.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> I have a feeling that these 2 are going to be like launcher pro/adw of the past. Where if there's a feature you like in one of them there's a 90% chance it will be in the other shortly.
> 
> I've also already paid for nova prime so I'll most likely stick with it. Though I would love a vertical app drawer scroll.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I submitted a feature request for that and the dev said he is working on it.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, I think you're right about the feature thing. I started with Nova then went to apex. I went back to nova for the scrollable dock but then apex came out with an update that got it.

And yeah, def love the verticle scrolling app drawer. I never paid for nova so I've been using apex. Edit: btw, I have seen that lag with the app drawer before, after I started using the v6 memory management and bullet-proofed my launcher it hasn't happened a single time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

as long as they dont change the free version i will be happy. there really isn't anything i would want over what it already has. VERY happy as it is right now.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I think I will buy both and use whichever one is currently in the lead


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm definitely buying it. I love the animations and the gestures...

Sent from my HTC One-X (GSM)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok I caved and switched back to Apex. After tasting the Vertical app drawer I can't go back!


----------



## usn.mustanger (Jul 20, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Ok I caved and switched back to Apex. After tasting the Vertical app drawer I can't go back!


This is what has kept me with Apex. Once Nova gets continuous vertical scroll in the app drawer, I'll probably switch back (especially since I already paid for Nova Prime).


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> I have a feeling that these 2 are going to be like launcher pro/adw of the past. Where if there's a feature you like in one of them there's a 90% chance it will be in the other shortly.
> 
> I've also already paid for nova prime so I'll most likely stick with it. Though I would love a vertical app drawer scroll.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


WTB LPP PST


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Whoa! Wait! Apex drawer can adjust transparency?


The latest nova beta (accessed through update>check beta) has drawer transparency. It's the only reason why I ever changed from it to Apex and now I'm back where I belong haha


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

usn.mustanger said:


> This is what has kept me with Apex. Once Nova gets continuous vertical scroll in the app drawer, I'll probably switch back (especially since I already paid for Nova Prime).


^ This. I bought Nova Prime so once it has vertical I'll probably switch back too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Meh...personally I like Nova and I already paid for it so I'll stick with Nova. Apex seems pretty cool but don't feel as if I'm missing out.


I agree. Something about Nova just feels a bit better to me, nothing explainable.


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> I think I will buy both and use whichever one is currently in the lead


This. I've done this for every launcher available. SPB Shell, TSF, Nova Prime. Got em all and you can switch to whatever tickles your fancy that day. The beauty of Android....









( I'd do another Natural Born Killers reference but nobody picked up on it last time. LOL)


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> This. I've done this for every launcher available. SPB Shell, TSF, Nova Prime. Got em all and you can switch to whatever tickles your fancy that day. The beauty of Android....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SPB and TSF? Good God man.


----------



## FilletMinion (Sep 12, 2011)

Widgets in dock!! Sold I've been praying for this for years. Sold.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I must be blind because I've only seen the option to try out the paid version of Apex and no where to click to actually see how much it costs or buy it period.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I must be blind because I've only seen the option to try out the paid version of Apex and no where to click to actually see how much it costs or buy it period.


I don't think that there is a paid version available yet. The current release is a beta, so probably when the next non-beta is released the paid version will appear. Makes sense that this will happen before the date that the trial expires, as well.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> I don't think that there is a paid version available yet. The current release is a beta, so probably when the next non-beta is released the paid version will appear. Makes sense that this will happen before the date that the trial expires, as well.


True. That works out better cause hopefully Nova adds some much needed features before then since I already paid for it lol.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Place your bets for the price. I'm gonna bet $4.99

and yes I will throw AndroidDoes the money in a heartbeat. We gotta support these devs that make our phone fully customizable.


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Place your bets for the price. I'm gonna bet $4.99
> 
> and yes I will throw AndroidDoes the money in a heartbeat. We gotta support these devs that make our phone fully customizable.


I 100% agree about supporting our developers. I'm gonna say $2.99 to take the upper hand over Nova Prime.....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I 100% agree about supporting our developers. I'm gonna say $2.99 to take the upper hand over Nova Prime.....


Word! I'm betting on the $4.99 price as well.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I really like APEX after swearing by Nova for a while. Once Apex got caught up on all the features (and more than Nova in some cases) I gave it a try again. I also found that the lag (which is rare for me anyhow) is even less by changing the Minimum Scrolling Time to about 40 seems to all but eliminate it except in extreme cases where the system is already loaded and stressed.

I don't mind the pro version since Apex already includes more features than the competition for free. I would take issue if they made any of the current features require the pro version though.

Also, widgets on the dock sounds awesome! Now how long before AOKP can figure out how to put widgets in the nav bar... That would be MONEY.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Check this out - the CM9 Music Player just happens to have a native 1x1 widget - a play/pause button 









Terminators run on Android... except the ones I sent to find John Connor...


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

I like apex because I can set to open my app drawer with no animation. Eliminates any lag.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> Check this out - the CM9 Music Player just happens to have a native 1x1 widget - a play/pause button
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like that. Very handy. C'mon Play Music!


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

This is very nice. Unfortunately its not as RED as I have become accustomed to, but I don't think I can go back now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> This is very nice. Unfortunately its not as RED as I have become accustomed to, but I don't think I can go back now.


I switched back to blue so I'm enjoying it







lol


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I switched back to blue so I'm enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there are support groups for that....we'll get through this together.









BLUE ADDICTION SUPPORT GROUP


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> I think there are support groups for that....we'll get through this together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sticking with standard ICS for a while...tired of having to wait for updates because of colors/themes. Now I can enjoy things like new Apex updates without having mismatch colors.

And speaking of that blue addiction support group I need a smoke lol.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I do like that. Very handy. C'mon Play Music!


Soon you might not need a 1x1 widget for Play Music, if third-party players become able to access your Google Music libraries http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/series/will-google-music-support-third-party-players-r634 (feel free to post your comments below the article )

Terminators run on Android... except the ones I sent to find John Connor...


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

how do you upgrade to the pro beta?


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

ljungberg3 said:


> how do you upgrade to the pro beta?


If your not on the beta already open,

Apex settings

Scroll down to about Apex launcher

Automatically check for updates

Select BETA version

Update to the latest BETA

After your on the beta return to the same place and select "Apex Launcher Pro v1.1.obeta1 and select the evaluation license.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

GrandMasterB said:


> If your not on the beta already open,
> 
> Apex settings
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## chucklehead (Jul 15, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> This is very nice. Unfortunately its not as RED as I have become accustomed to, but I don't think I can go back now.


Hopefully Natemz will release a *RED* theme for us soon.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

chucklehead said:


> Hopefully Natemz will release a *RED* theme for us soon.


yeah we are close to the 20th so I expect the official out very soon. I will wait for the official.


----------



## Mikey22 (Mar 31, 2012)

Apex v1.1.0beta2 is out. Extends the license to 4/24. 
For this version I keep having apex launcher running under manage apps. Can anyone else confirm?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Mikey22 said:


> Apex v1.1.0beta2 is out. Extends the license to 4/24.
> For this version I keep having apex launcher running under manage apps. Can anyone else confirm?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I see the same behavior. One of the changes listed was improved performance and reduced redraws. My bet is that they made it so it doesn't suspend when you change tasks so that it always stays available and is less likely to close in the background.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

I whipped up a video about the Pro Beta, I'm loving the widgets in dockbar, but the only two I can actually get to display properly when 1x1 are beautiful weather and beautiful today. anyways....


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

This is out BTW, $3.99......

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.anddoes.launcher.pro


----------

